# [Kaufberatung] Soundkarte zu Sennheiser PC 360



## EloquentProf (28. August 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

wie ich leider zugeben muss war ich bis vor 3 Tagen ein onBoard + Logitech 30€ "Brüllwürfel" (wie sie hier gerne gennant werden^^) Benutzer. Doch an diesem Tag hatte ich miene klangtechnische Offenbarung als mein neues Headset, das Sennheiser 360 eintraf. Selbst mit dem onBoard Sound war das ein Unterschied von Tag und Nacht...

Und nun bin ich angefixt xD Jetzt muss eine Soundkarte her um mit dem guten KH Schritt zu halten, und bei der Suche eben dieser hoffe ich auf eure tatkräftige Unterstützung. Bezüglich des finanziellen Spielraums, sind bis zu 200 € möglich, diese würde ich aber nur im Extremfall ausreizen wollen.

Wie ich bereits im Forum gelesen habe sind viele hier Fans der ASUS Xonar Essence STX, deshalb gleich mal meine Einstiegfrage:

Ist die Karte zu gut für den KH? Und wenn ja wie sehr, denn evtl. werden sich auch bald hochqualitative Brüllwürfel dazu gesellen, und dann soll die Karte ja das auch locker bedienen können.

Beüglich der Nutzung sieht es nach 50-50 Gaming und Musik/Filme aus.

So, ich hoffe das ist erstmal alles was Ihr braucht, und ich hoffe auf baldige Hilfe

Mfg
EqP


----------



## Madz (28. August 2011)

> Ist die Karte zu gut für den KH?


Ja, viel zu gut. Der Basiskopfhler kostet nämlich nur ca. 50€, weswegen du gerade ca. 100€ für ein MIkro verblasen hast. Die KOhle fpr das Sennheiser wäre besser in einen dieser Kopfhörer angelegt:

*130€ bis 200€*
- AKG K 601
- AKG K 701
- beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO
- beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO
- Ultrasone HFI-780
- Ultrasone HFI-2400
- Sennheiser HD 598
- Shure SRH840 
- AKG K 271 MK II 
- Audio-Technica ATH-M50
- Audio-Technica ATH-Pro700

[Übersicht] Empfehlenswerte HiFi-Kopfhörer in 6 Preisklassen unterteilt - Grobe Kaufempfehlung - Forum de Luxx

Die klingen alle sehr viel besser als das Sennheiser. An  deiner Stelle würde ich das nämlich schnellstens zurückschicken. Und mir einen der genannten Kopfhörer, ein Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör und die Asus Xonar Essence STX bestellen.




> werden sich auch bald hoch*qualitative* Brüllwürfel dazu gesellen


Hochqualitativ und Brüllwürfel, Tischtröten bzw. Tischhupen wiederspricht sich meiner Meinung generell. Kauf dir lieber einen gebrauchten Stereo Verstärker und ordentliche Hifi Boxen!


----------



## EloquentProf (28. August 2011)

Hallo du Guru^^

Das mit den Brüllwürfeln war auch genau aus dem Grund in Anführungszeichen weils eben ironisch gemeint war...

Hm sowas hatte ich schon befürchtet...

Dann werde ich das Ding wohl mal lieber zurückbringen und vermutlich am besten Mal Probehören gehen oder?
Wo wir grade dabei sind kennt jemand gute HiFi-Läden in und um Nürnberg?^^
Ich hatte mal spontan an thomann gedacht, aber der wäre ein bisschen weiter weg.

Wenn ich mir dann einen Kopfhörer in diesem Bereich kaufe, lohnt es sich dann die Essence zu kaufen oder ist das immernoch zu viel des guten? Und was haltet ihr von den Auzentech Bravura?

Thy in advance
EqP


----------



## evosociety (28. August 2011)

EloquentProf schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir dann einen Kopfhörer in diesem Bereich kaufe, lohnt es sich dann die Essence zu kaufen oder ist das immernoch zu viel des guten? Und was haltet ihr von den Auzentech Bravura?
> 
> Thy in advance
> EqP



Wenn sich in absehbarer Zeit eine ordentliche Anlage hin zu gesellt lohnt sich die Essence. (Du könntest dir auch mal die ESI Juli@ angucken, oft unterschlagen aber hält mit der Essence in meinen Augen mit. Ich besitze 3 Essence und 1 Juli@) 

Die Auzentech Bravura hat nur einen beschnittenen X-Fi, greift deswegen auf den eher mittelmäßigen Creative Treiber zurück. Ein Vorteil sind aber die gesockelten OPAMPs, aber bis du dahin kommst ist es noch ein weiter Weg im "Hi-Fi" Bereich.


----------



## Madz (28. August 2011)

> Ich hatte mal spontan an thomann gedacht, aber der wäre ein bisschen weiter weg.


Das wäre die wohl beste Lösung, da die eine gigantische Auswahl haben. 


Für einen Kopfhörer aus der 150-200€ Klasse lohnt sich die Essence auf jeden Fall.


----------



## EloquentProf (29. August 2011)

So, heute ging es also zu thomann und eine komplette Wand Kopfhörer probehören...

nach 2 Stunden stand er dann fest: Mein neuer Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro!!

Und ja Madz du hattest Recht... da liegen Welten zwischen dem und dem Sennheiser!

Direkt dann nach Hause und das Teil an den onBoard-Sound gestöpselt xD
Das war dann zwar schon ganz nett aber die Soundkarte musste auch noch her, also auf zum Fachhändler und die Essence STX geholt...

Na ja... beschreiben lässt sich das Ergebnis nur schlecht aber zur Verbildlichung: 

Allerdings fürchte ich das ich jetzt immer einen Krampf bei schlechterem Sound bekommen werde, was zu weiteren Ausgaben führen wird...  

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle und mal sehen wann dann genug Geld für ne HiFi-Anlage da ist...^^


----------



## Madz (29. August 2011)

Freut mich zu hören! 


> Allerdings fürchte ich das ich jetzt immer einen Krampf bei schlechterem  Sound bekommen werde, was zu weiteren Ausgaben führen wird...


Was meinst du wie es mir geht.


----------



## HAWX (29. August 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du wie es mir geht.



Geht es hier nicht jedem so?


----------



## Spieler22 (30. August 2011)

Nö, ich bin mit Dt 770 Pro, Quantums 603 + m6200sw und Xonar DX absolut zufrieden und plane in naechster Zeit keine weiteren Anschaffungen, falls nicht was geklaut wird wie letztes mal -.-


----------

